# Forcedeth Kernel v. 2.6.39-r3

## BZAnathema

This may be an entirely blond question. but I'll ask it anyway. How do I get my grubby hands on a 2.6.39-r3 forcedeth? My livecd's kernel is still 2.6.38-r6, even after getting the latest. So really I either need an older kernel, newer livecd, or I missed something big while building my kernel. Help? Thanks.

----------

## jormartr

Are you installing on a new gentoo system?

If I understand correctly, you ask about the relation between the livecd you use to install gentoo, and the kernel that you are building for your new gentoo system? If so, they do not need to be the same.

Maybe you were asking any other thing?

----------

## BZAnathema

Close. I was sort of trying to hijack the mod-configuration system by copying the module file from my livecd to my gentoo, since the livecd found it just fine. But the kernels are different versions. So it didn't work.

----------

## BradN

OK, so you're having difficulty finding the forcedeth module in your current kernel config.

The reason you can't just copy the module from the livecd, is that modules in linux are dependent on the exact kernel version they're compiled against, since linux makes no effort for binary compatibility on drivers (unlike windows where the same driver may work not only across multiple kernel versions but even across many operating system releases).  Even though it may load and run fine if the check were bypassed, it's the "wrong way" to do things in linux because a developer could have tweaked something that breaks it.

Once you hit make menuconfig, go to device drivers > networking devices > 100 megabit > and you will find forcedeth in there somewhere (probably with nvidia mentioned).

If you're using genkernel, I'm not 100% sure how to troubleshoot then.  I always set up my kernel config manually.

Edit:  Ignore my previous response in this message, it's for a different question.

[removed old response]

----------

## BZAnathema

I'll try that. I shouldn't need internet to rebuild if I didn't ever get rid of the source code, correct?

----------

## BradN

Correct.

----------

## BZAnathema

I rebuilt, and everything seems to be in working order, except none of the config files got set (dur) meaning I can't log in because I didn't set hostname or password. Scrap and try again?

EDIT: Or do I now have to start all over again from the livecd?

EDIT 2: I did NOT delete the other kernel. I mean, in order to log into a rebuild.Last edited by BZAnathema on Sun Jul 17, 2011 11:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BradN

hostname shouldn't be important, but if no root password is set you'll have troubles.

Here's how to fix it the easy way:

edit the grub kernel command (when booting grub, e key, then select kernel line and e again), then add at the end:  init=/bin/bash

this will drop you directly to a bash shell, bypassing all the startup scripts.

then do this:

mount -o remount,rw /

passwd

(set your password)

(if you need to fix /etc/fstab or anything else like that, do it here)

mount -o remount,ro /

exec /sbin/init   # this starts the normal bootup sequence.

Notice how insecure the root password is against local logins unless both your BIOS and bootloader are adequately protected.

On second thought, if you're using genkernel by chance, I'm not sure how this will work - it may be bypassing the init on the initrd, which won't quite do what you want.

The other (normal) way is to boot back into your installation environment (livecd), mount the filesystems, chroot in, then set your password or make any changes, then reboot.

----------

## BZAnathema

Why, thankya, sir!

EDIT: I now have internet. Thank you so much for your help!

----------

